# Comic-Con



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, I just got back from Comic-Con Tulsa, I bought a Mewtwo shirt and a Flareon plush... nothing really interesting.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 9, 2014)

There was a comic con in Cardiff this weekend. If I'd known I might have gone.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 10, 2014)

I've gone this year and last year to the San Juan Comic-Con. It's really fun! This year I saw lots more Homestuck cosplayers (maybe because I actually started reading it this year). Coincidentally, I also bought a Flareon plushie this year. She's right next to me as I write this.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 16, 2014)

Last December, I went to Kuala Lumpur's Comic Fiesta and cosplayed as Terezi.


----------

